

Advice for finding a lawyer - incomethax

With the recent attention on getting legal advice from a lawyer (see http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=287851), I was looking for advice on how to go about searching for a good one.<p>So, to anyone who has looked for/found a good corporate attorney:
How do you know if you have a good lawyer, and what did you do to find your (current) lawyer?
Is there anything that a first time lawyer hunter should ask?
======
browser411
Another option:

I recently embarked on this same task for the first time. We found a terrific
lawyer who has worked at some big name firms but started his own small
practice. Apparently, more than a handful of folks at the big firms do this
for various reasons (e.g., lifestyle, more time w/fewer clients).

We found him through a friend who works at a big firm. BTW, the rates these
lawyers charge are typically half of the big firms, and you can be assured
that they will personally do the work as opposed to a entry-level associate.

Email me at 1isnotprime at gmail for names. If these guys have full plates,
they can refer you to their colleagues.

------
noodle
about all the input i can give you:
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc27)

------
jon_dahl
Talk to other similar companies and ask them who they use (and if they like
them). If you're a tech startup, you really want someone who understands both
technology and startups.

------
swombat
Well, that sounds like a legal question to me. Following Matt's suggestion,
seems to me you should ask a lawyer!

